# Kubota subcompact tractors... anyone have any experience?



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2010)

Kubota is running some awesome financing deals right now (like 72 months $0 down 0%).  I'm toying with getting into mowing some properties this summer, and I'm looking at getting their smallest subcompact with a 48" mid-mount deck.  Looks like it would be good for the hilly/uneven terrain I'd be dealing with in this area.

So my question is, does anyone have any experience, good or bad, with these machines?  My only direct experience with Kubota tractors is with my uncle's 1980s B9200, which is still running strong.  They seem like solid machines.  3 cylinder diesel power plant, shaft-drive mower deck, pedal controlled hydrostatic, all the bells and whistles.

Any thoughts?


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's put it this way.....get it!!

My Dad just replaced his 1972 Kubota which was still a very solid machine and all the attachments were still in wrking condition. He bought a Simplicity Legacy XL, 4WD, diesel with all the trimmings. It was more $$$$ that the Kubota, but they are much more user/homeowner friendly that the Kubota. For commercial work Kubota, IMO, would be the way to go.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks... I'm really leaning toward pulling the trigger sooner rather than later, assuming I can get approved for the financing deal of course.

Here's what I'm looking at (BX1860):

http://www.kubota.com/product/BX1860/BX1860.aspx


----------



## Marc (Apr 5, 2010)

Haven't used a new 'bota but I hear good things about them all the time.  I'm not in love with hydrostatics but would probably be handy for lawn mowing and going from foward to reverse all the time.

I like the idea of a 4wd sub compact for its versatility, however, if I were only to mow lawns with it I think I'd get a rear engine hydrostatic rider instead.  Even though they're only two wheel drive, since something like 70-80% of the weight is on the rear axle, I've seen people take them on some pretty ridiculous terrain (as far lawn mowing goes).


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2010)

Marc said:


> Haven't used a new 'bota but I hear good things about them all the time.  I'm not in love with hydrostatics but would probably be handy for lawn mowing and going from foward to reverse all the time.
> 
> I like the idea of a 4wd sub compact for its versatility, however, if I were only to mow lawns with it I think I'd get a rear engine hydrostatic rider instead.  Even though they're only two wheel drive, since something like 70-80% of the weight is on the rear axle, I've seen people take them on some pretty ridiculous terrain (as far lawn mowing goes).



Good points, Marc, but I definitely like the versatility of the compact.  I'd probably invest in a loader and a straight blade in the future, and maybe even a tiller and a brush hog.  So for the money, I think the compact is still the way to go for my application.

What don't you like about hydrostats?  I'm used to them... run them all winter (snowcats, of course).  And the good news is, these tractors come with cruise control, so I wouldn't need to sit with my foot on the pedal on long forward passes.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 5, 2010)

Will you just be using this just to mow laws? If you want something to cut grass commercially, I'd look into a walkbehind or a ZTR. I have a 48" walk behind and it's a lot faster than any tractor I've used. I think it cuts better too.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Will you just be using this just to mow laws? If you want something to cut grass commercially, I'd look into a walkbehind or a ZTR. I have a 48" walk behind and it's a lot faster than any tractor I've used. I think it cuts better too.



See post above yours.  Versatility.


----------



## Marc (Apr 5, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Good points, Marc, but I definitely like the versatility of the compact.  I'd probably invest in a loader and a straight blade in the future, and maybe even a tiller and a brush hog.  So for the money, I think the compact is still the way to go for my application.
> 
> What don't you like about hydrostats?  I'm used to them... run them all winter (snowcats, of course).  And the good news is, these tractors come with cruise control, so I wouldn't need to sit with my foot on the pedal on long forward passes.



They're a fair bit less efficient to start out with.  Specific to a tractor though, when I'm in a low traction situation I'd much rather have the control of a clutch pedal and have the freedom to control applied torque via gear selection.

There's also the added complexity of an additional hydraulic pump and valves + fluid, all of which tends to be less robust than a traditional slip clutch + constant mesh geared transmission.  

I'm speaking from the prism of more traditional farm work though, not strictly lawn/garden/landscaping so YMMV.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2010)

Makes sense.


----------



## Marc (Apr 5, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Makes sense.



Yeah, the traction thing doesn't normally come into play with tracked vehicles that have traditionally used HSTs, like snow cats, excavators and dozers.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you looked at Simplicity??? http://www.simplicitymfg.com/products/yard-and-garden-tractors/legacy-xl/

I have one (4 yrs now) and love the thing.......options are a good thing to have while "shopping".


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Have you looked at Simplicity??? http://www.simplicitymfg.com/products/yard-and-garden-tractors/legacy-xl/
> 
> I have one (4 yrs now) and love the thing.......options are a good thing to have while "shopping".



I've looked at several brands, but didn't really look into Simplicity, as they do not offer a compact tractor like Kubota, Deere, etc.  I really love the versatility and range of implements available with the compact tractors.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 5, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I've looked at several brands, but didn't really look into Simplicity, as they do not offer a compact tractor like Kubota, Deere, etc.  I really love the versatility and range of implements available with the compact tractors.



Really??.....http://www.simplicitymfg.com/products/tractor-attachments/


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Really??.....http://www.simplicitymfg.com/products/tractor-attachments/



Impressive, but the tractors are still just garden tractors, not compact tractors.  The larger tractor gives me more clearance, a wider wheel base, and they are standard with 4x4 and diesel power plants, etc.  Plus, I don't see any financing from Simplicity that comes close to 72 months 0% with $0 down.  That's quite a deal, I think.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2010)

Just gave a better look at the Legacy XL... looks pretty similar to the Kubota BX subcompact, but I still like the set of standard features from Kubota.

Still, nice looking tractor from Simplicity.  Any idea on the base price on those 4x4 Legacy XL machines?


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 5, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Just gave a better look at the Legacy XL... looks pretty similar to the Kubota BX subcompact, but I still like the set of standard features from Kubota.
> 
> Still, nice looking tractor from Simplicity.  Any idea on the base price on those 4x4 Legacy XL machines?



Phew, glad you looked closer...didn't want to type out how similar they actually were...lol

My father got his----- 4X4 diesel w/ 60" deck, dual stage snowblower, and the snowcab for like mid 12's......I have the same thing but gas and paid mid 11's 4 yrs ago.

that financing from Kubota is excellent!!!!

Again, just presenting an option....spending that much $$$$ deserves one or two.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Phew, glad you looked closer...didn't want to type out how similar they actually were...lol
> 
> My father got his----- 4X4 diesel w/ 60" deck, dual stage snowblower, and the snowcab for like mid 12's......I have the same thing but gas and paid mid 11's 4 yrs ago.
> 
> ...



No doubt!

At this point, the financing will probably be the deal maker/breaker for me.  But sounds like the actual pricing is basically comparable as well.  I'm looking at 10-12 for the BX diesel 4x4 machine with 48" deck (picking smaller deck intentionally, due to terrain) plus straight front-mount blade.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 5, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> No doubt!
> 
> At this point, the financing will probably be the deal maker/breaker for me.  But sounds like the actual pricing is basically comparable as well.  I'm looking at 10-12 for the BX diesel 4x4 machine with 48" deck (picking smaller deck intentionally, due to terrain) plus straight front-mount blade.



You may want to ask them for a demo (on your property) with the different decks. I did and was amazed at how good the 54" mowed so opted for that instead of the 48. My dad got the 60 cause where he lives is flat---me, not so much.

Good luck!!!!

I like talkin tractor.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure about the Kubota, but when it comes to mowing the Simplicity has a free floating deck w/ a solid set of rollers on the back. You'll be surprised what a diference that makes while mowing uneven terrain, or at least I was.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll definitely be asking some questions.  Stopped in for a basic overview look today. I'll be going back tomorrow or Wednesday.

There's always a decent chance that I won't be approved for the financing anyway.  My credit is good, and improving, but half of my income just disappeared at the end of the ski season.  No more grooming cash.  We'll see how it goes when I turn in the application.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 5, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I'll definitely be asking some questions.  Stopped in for a basic overview look today. I'll be going back tomorrow or Wednesday.
> 
> There's always a decent chance that I won't be approved for the financing anyway.  My credit is good, and improving, but half of my income just disappeared at the end of the ski season.  No more grooming cash.  We'll see how it goes when I turn in the application.



Believe me, good is good enough---banks are looking to loan $$$$. Don't sweat it.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Believe me, good is good enough---banks are looking to loan $$$$. Don't sweat it.



Hopefully!  I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 11, 2010)

How you make out???


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> How you make out???



Head tilted 45 degrees with a little tongue, but nothing pornographic unless the gestures is returned.  What does this have to do with tractors?


----------



## ctenidae (May 11, 2010)

Marc said:


> Head tilted 45 degrees with a little tongue, but nothing pornographic unless the gestures is returned.  What does this have to do with tractors?



Nice.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2010)

Marc said:


> Head tilted 45 degrees with a little tongue, but nothing pornographic unless the gestures is returned.  What does this have to do with tractors?



I find that 47.5 degrees works better..


----------



## campgottagopee (May 11, 2010)

Marc said:


> Head tilted 45 degrees with a little tongue, but nothing pornographic unless the gestures is returned.  What does this have to do with tractors?



Eyes open or closed.......

Just wondering what tractor was purchased---i like tractors and they like me---one of our local dealers just picked up the CAT sub-compact tractor, sa_weet looking rig.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 11, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> How you make out???



Well, it was a rather complicated endeavor.  I was all set to pull the trigger on a BX, but the KCC (Kubota Credit Corporation) denied my credit app for lack of credit history.  One of the downfalls of being young!  My credit is good, but very short.

So...  I decided to keep looking at used machines, and picked up a 2003 Cub Cadet 3204 with pretty low hours (280), shaft drive, hydro, power steering, vacuum PTO engagement, shaft driven 48" mower deck, hydro deck lift.  Got a great deal.  My intent is to use this machine for lawn work, and probably pick up a snow blower or blade for the winter.  Ideally, in a year or two I'll upgrade to a subcompact, or maybe keep the Cub and get a larger compact for the bigger projects.

I've gotta admit, I'm falling in love with the Cub, for mowing purposes anyway.  It's solid (akin to the IH Cubs of old), rides pretty nice, runs like a top, and mows better than any tractor I've seen.  The 3-blade 48" deck is definitely the best part of the setup.  It's got full width adjustable-height rollers, and makes an absolutely perfect cut.

I have run into a couple of minor issues, as would be expected with any used machine.  The oil had a significant amount of gas in it when the tractor was delivered.  I was worried at first, but it just turned out to be a float stuck open, which over time allowed gas to fill the combustion chambers, and then seep past the rings.  Changed the oil and filter, and the oil is still clean after an additional 10 hours I've put on it.  Also found out that the large front PTO pulley that drives the PTO shaft was bent.  It's in a vulnerable spot, so previous owner may have hit something.  I replaced the pulley and belts, adjusted the PTO brake, and it's working like new.

Long story short, I payed less than $2k for the machine, put about $200 in tuneup and small repairs, and it's easily superior to most $4-6k new garden tractors.

Here are pics from the dealer (I'll get some of my own, and post them):












Here's what it did with a VERY rough old field that had 6-8" grass/weeds growing:












This isn't the same spot, but this is basically what the field above was like before I spent an hour and a half playing on it:










So........ to sum it all up, Kubota denied me credit for short credit history, so I found a used Cub and I love it.  There is still a Kubota in my future, but not yet.


----------



## Glenn (May 12, 2010)

That lays down some nice stripes for a tractor! 

I've had that float issue happen to me a few times; on a Briggs engine and a Kawasaki engine..on commercial mowers. I shut the petcock off every time I'm done mowing.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 12, 2010)

Nice stripes!!! Glad you found something that will work for you----I have a cousin who will buy nothing but Cub and has had good luck with them for years---under 2k=great deal.


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2010)

I like deck rollers until you roll them through a big pile of dog shiat.


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2010)

Marc said:


> I like deck rollers until you roll them through a big pile of dog shiat.



been there, done that


----------



## SkiDork (May 12, 2010)

I once accidentally mowed a box turtle when I was mowing some high grass.  I ran home crying I was so upset.  I love box turtles...


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I once accidentally mowed a box turtle when I was mowing some high grass.  I ran home crying I was so upset.  I love box turtles...



I had an encounter when I was about 8 or 9 with a push mower and about a 15" long garter snake :eek;  Really left a lasting impression on me - I still can't stand snakes to this day


----------

